# Choose power query table destination range & sheet



## sykes (Mar 1, 2021)

Folks

I'm fairly new to using Power Query.
I'm pulling data from a website using the data "from web" method. 
I'm putting the data into a table. 
Everything's working well - the query gets the data (passing my credentials etc) and puts it into a sheet, as a table.
The problem I have, is that I don't appear to be able to select the destination; I want to put the fetched data into a particular sheet - alongside another table from a separate web query, but the query has created it's own sheet, and I don't appear to be able to change that anywhere.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Mar 3, 2021)

Try this:

in Excel Go to the Data tab > Queries & Connections
You should get a navigation pane for queries in the right hand window.
Right click on the Query you want to put in a particular spot.
Select Load To
Click on Table; Existing Worksheet; Navigate to where you wan to put the table
Hit OK


----------



## sykes (Mar 3, 2021)

Hi Alex

Thanks for replying.
That was my first port of call.
The problem I was having, was that "Existing worksheet" was greyed-out, and I couldn't select a destination.
What I ended up having to do, was to revert back to "Only create a connection" which then allowed me to select the required destination. After that, I went back in, and re-selected "Table."
Works now.
Thanks again, though.


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for the update. Glad you figured it out.


----------

